# Applying to Columbia University MFA



## Paralylex (Dec 1, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm Jack, an applicant for Columbia University's MFA film program in writing and directing. Anyone else out there doing that? 

I'm interested in dialectics and opposites, the rational and irrational; nearly everything can be interesting. I prefer formalist and realist works, like Herzog or Bresson as well as Russian history and culture. 

Very brief and kinda specific, what's goin on guys? Just saw Leviathan a few days ago and loved it. Just read Crime and Punishment.


----------

